# pleated skirts...



## rouquinne (Apr 11, 2005)

i LOVE pleated skirts!

but i'm fat.

are they a no-no for big girls like me?


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 11, 2005)

hey rouquinne I cant wear pleated skirts also. 
because I am Fat. I have been fat for 9 years. Thx


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 11, 2005)

Im fat and I look ok in a pleated skirt


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 11, 2005)

oh hush you three! wear the pleaded skirts! i'm sure you can   find one that looks good on you! :-D


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_Im fat and I look ok in a pleated skirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
where do you find larger size ones here in Canada?

the ones at Old Navy go up to 20 but their 20 doesn't fit me, while the 18 at Addition Elle does.

Addition Elle doesn't have any pleated skirts.  and i can't find any in pattern books, where i need a 24!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think they're slimming because of the way the pleats move when you walk!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

I need to find pleated skirts in size 40 or 44. Thx


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 20, 2005)

I shop at old navy/gap type stores. I wear a 14/16 there


----------



## Jessica (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_I need to find pleated skirts in size 40 or 44. Thx_

 
is your waist a 44? or is that your size....seems unlikely.  Jamie I would try the women's department or a specialty shop like Lane Bryant. Thanks!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 21, 2005)

yes my waist size is 44 and up. Thanks jessica for the information I will try lane bryant. Thx so much


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_I shop at old navy/gap type stores. I wear a 14/16 there_

 
then there is NO way you could even possibly be described as FAT!!!

the sizes run small at those stores and you probably wear a 10/12 everywhere else.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

*waves fat ass around in the air*


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 24, 2005)

nope, sorry, chelsea...  i'm not buying it at all!






i did find some plus size pleated skirts today - at Wal Mart in the *George* department of all places.

but they're very thin cotton, although they are lined, and only come in a lavender stripe shade.


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm a big girl too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Speaking of pleated skirts, I have a used Banana Republic white pleated skirt, size 12, if any of you are interested.. I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

walmart has some nice stuff every so often. Ro - check the bay! I saw some stuff there today.


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 28, 2005)

not to complain that I need MORE padding, but I have NO ass and I honestly look ridiculous in pleated skirts because of it...I have some love handles I try to pass off as hips but NO hips and NO ass!!! ARGHH!


----------



## cinkiss (Apr 29, 2005)

im a big girl too and I <3 lane bryant, they are sooo different than they used to be, you get such a great fashionable selection, however if you are looking for a cheap price its probably not the place to go, if you have a fashion bug near they have a really good plus size department and target has some reallllly cute plus sized clothes, and last but not least if you can find a Cato's near you GO GO GO as fast as you can. I saw the CUTEST pleated skirt in there the other day for like 15 dollars, they are trendy, well priced, and they clearence their clothes like everyother week, so you can get trendy stuff, at a sale price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my shopping tip of the day!


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 30, 2005)

no Lane Bryant, Target or Fashion Bug in Canada....


----------



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 23, 2005)

alliswan11 me too! i still love all miniskirts tho...


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 23, 2005)

im THICK! im a 14 or 16 at old navy. thats the only place in town i can shop to fit my thickness. im not wide enough to shop at lane bryant. sometimes i wish i was, because it make it so much easier to go shopping. its hard to find clothes to fit a thick waist!!!  target is another place i can find stuff. but as far as the skirts go, nope cant wear them. they make me feel very wide!!!


----------



## Trashley (Jul 23, 2005)

Well I'm a size 9, a bit chunky in the legs. I don't know, I've always said for myself leave the pleated skirts to the cheerleaders. If I were to wear a skirt I'de wear those long pretty skirts. I think there called boho or prarie skirts. I think they are really flattering because of the A line fit.


----------

